# "to nemá chybu!" and, "Božinku!" meanings



## HarleyQuinn12

I have seen the term, "to nemá chybu!" when being used to describe a photo. I understand it as "it doesn't have a mistake," but surely it is some slang meaning.   Also, I was watching an animated series for children from the US with Czech subtitles, and one of the characters shouted, "Oh, goodness, I'm so sorry, it was an accident!" And the word "goodness" was translated as "božinku."  The character is very shy, quiet, and sweet and she hates using even the slightest bit of "harsh" language, thus using the word "goodness" instead of, "Oh, my God!" 

So my question is, is using the word, "Božinku!" common in Czech, if for example, someone (like me) doesn't like using, "pane Bože!" or, "Ježiš Maria!" to expess either satisfaction, "Božinku, to je krasný!" Or in the same case as the series, to express extreme...sorry? 

Thank you!
​


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Welcome to the forum, HarleyQuinn12 .

You are already on the right lines with your guess at the meaning of_ to nemá chybu!_  If you extend the literal meaning a little further, _chyba_ is a mistake, error or fault. So (literally) it doesn't have (BE hasn't got ) a fault, it's faultless.  If something - a piece of porcelain, say - has no faults, it is perfect, and then, in a wider sense, you get to all the synonyms of perfect - great, wonderful, fantastic, cool, priceless, awesome, etc. -whatever phrase is appropriate in your part of the world, your age range, and the context.  

To nemá chybu! = to je skvělé, to je prima, to je super, to je bezva(dné), etc. 

"Božinku!" According to the rules (, in the blue line at the top of the page), we're only supposed to ask one question per thread, but as it's your first post, let's hope the moderators will be lenient.

I'm not a native, but in my opinion _božinku!_ is in the register of baby talk. You'll find it in fairy tales, children's stories and cartoons, but I think it would sound out of place if spoken by an adult in most everyday contexts. As you noted, various permutations of God, Jesus and Christ feature a lot in everyday expressions of surprise, regret, wonderment and the like in Czech, but usually they don't sound blasphemous. If you prefer to avoid them, there are other things you could say, depending on the context, like _jejda!_ or _jémine!_, though I suspect these may also be originally derived from Jesus.

  I'm sure the natives can offer more suggestions.


----------



## HarleyQuinn12

Oh dear, I'm afraid I missed the part about only one question per thread.  
Thank you for your reply anyway, I'm glad to see that I had at least a part of my guess, right.


----------



## marsi.ku

Hi, HarleyQuinn12, as Enquiring Mind said you understand well the expression "_to nemá chybu_".

As for "_Božínku_", if you say it, it sounds quite strange and I suppose that neither children say it. It's more in passive use and you can see it in the literature (as a dialect of some character). Maybe you can hear it from girls or women who are a little bit infantile and like theses diminutives.

I think we say enough "_Ježiš, to je krásný_", but if you don't want to say it you can use also "_ty jo, panejo, panečku_". If you say _jejda_, it's more for express somethink you didn't want or you didn't expect. For example: "_Jejda, to jsem nechtěl_." You can say also: _Jejej, to jsem nechtěl_." And I think that "_jémine_" is not used very much.

I hope I explained you at least a little bit


----------



## bibax

> *„Božínku, ten je hezké!“* vzdechla Bystrouška a otočila se k němu. Byl to statný, urostlý lišák, o jakém se jí ani nesnívalo. ...


Liška Bystrouška (the Vixen Sharp Ears) about a handsome male fox.

When an adult man uses such words like "božínku" or "božíčku" (pronounced with a funny lisp), he is a gay (teplouš, buzerant, buzík, buzna, bukvice) - at least in the movies.


----------

